# Proud to be Egyptian!



## bat

Ok my rant for today,
As an expat working living etc in Egypt. Over the years I've seen people come and go the ones who leave can't wait to get back to uk for schools national health etc, etc,
Now all of a sudden there all on face book saying there proud to be adopted Egyptians the same people who nothing good to say about the place they left and it's people are suddenly proud.
Yes I've had many negative things to say about Egypt but I've lived worked sent my children to Egyptian schools etc, and in it probably till I die.
So I have some kind of right, just as I don't feel I have much right to comment on the situation in the uk, as I don't live there anymore.
Bat


----------



## MaidenScotland

bat said:


> Ok my rant for today,
> As an expat working living etc in Egypt. Over the years I've seen people come and go the ones who leave can't wait to get back to uk for schools national health etc, etc,
> Now all of a sudden there all on face book saying there proud to be adopted Egyptians the same people who nothing good to say about the place they left and it's people are suddenly proud.
> Yes I've had many negative things to say about Egypt but I've lived worked sent my children to Egyptian schools etc, and in it probably till I die.
> So I have some kind of right, just as I don't feel I have much right to comment on the situation in the uk, as I don't live there anymore.
> Bat




Well said:clap2: 

p.s you will never find me on that facebook page


----------



## marenostrum

bat said:


> Ok my rant for today,
> As an expat working living etc in Egypt. Over the years I've seen people come and go the ones who leave can't wait to get back to uk for schools national health etc, etc,
> Now all of a sudden there all on face book saying there proud to be adopted Egyptians the same people who nothing good to say about the place they left and it's people are suddenly proud.
> Yes I've had many negative things to say about Egypt but I've lived worked sent my children to Egyptian schools etc, and in it probably till I die.
> So I have some kind of right, just as I don't feel I have much right to comment on the situation in the uk, as I don't live there anymore.
> Bat


Maybe the have gone back to the uk and regret doing so?
NHS in disarray and schooling system in crisis especially for middle class families.

My two pence worth, anyone that gives up an expat package to go back to the uk needs his head checking out, imho only of course.


----------



## Sam

bat said:


> Ok my rant for today,
> As an expat working living etc in Egypt. Over the years I've seen people come and go the ones who leave can't wait to get back to uk for schools national health etc, etc,
> Now all of a sudden there all on face book saying there proud to be adopted Egyptians the same people who nothing good to say about the place they left and it's people are suddenly proud.
> Yes I've had many negative things to say about Egypt but I've lived worked sent my children to Egyptian schools etc, and in it probably till I die.
> So I have some kind of right, just as I don't feel I have much right to comment on the situation in the uk, as I don't live there anymore.
> Bat


I agree with you. Maybe my four year stint is nothing on your life here, and maybe I'm living in Egypt's Disneyland and not "proper" Egypt, but I am still here and not planning on going anywhere anytime soon. My child (plus any future children I may have) will grow up here and go to school and I have genuine concerns and hopes about the future of the country. It's like the football fans that abandon their team when the get relegated, but are the most dedicated fans when they win the cup. 

I'm sure we've all had our fair share of moaning on this country and the people in it, but I don't think we'd be normal if we didn't 

Sam


----------



## Horus

I am not Egyptian but I tell everyone here I am 

I am very proud to be Egyptian and if anything ever happened here or we got invaded by the USA or the parasite state of Israel I would fight until I take my last breath 

I would never ever return to the the UK which only serves to be a puppet to the USA


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> I am not Egyptian but I tell everyone here I am
> 
> I am very proud to be Egyptian and if anything ever happened here or we got invaded I would fight until I take my last breath
> 
> I would never ever return to the pariah state of the UK which only serves to be a puppet to the USA




I am saying nothing...


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> I am saying nothing...


Yes, well!


----------



## mamasue

Horus said:


> I am very proud to be Egyptian and if anything ever happened here or we got invaded by the USA or the parasite state of Israel I would fight until I take my last breath



Eh!!!?????


----------



## MaidenScotland

mamasue said:


> Eh!!!?????




Your confused??? I cannot see that wording in his original post,


----------



## DeadGuy

Ok I dunno what to say in here people, as an Egyptian, I do appreciate the feelings, but I'd still advise that none of you try anything "heroic" if things went messy in here (By heroic I'd mean staying in Egypt?!)!!!

ALWAYS keep your passports with you and NEVER hesitate about leaving if anything went wrong, you wouldn't be able to help in anyway if you're dead!


Good luck folks!


----------



## Lanason

Horus said:


> I am not Egyptian but I tell everyone here I am
> 
> I am very proud to be Egyptian and if anything ever happened here or we got invaded by the USA or the parasite state of Israel I would fight until I take my last breath
> 
> I would never ever return to the the UK which only serves to be a puppet to the USA


You crack me up 

what ever box you were in as a child you seem to be right outside it now :drama::brick:


----------



## marenostrum

DeadGuy said:


> Ok I dunno what to say in here people, as an Egyptian, I do appreciate the feelings, but I'd still advise that none of you try anything "heroic" if things went messy in here (By heroic I'd mean staying in Egypt?!)!!!
> 
> ALWAYS keep your passports with you and NEVER hesitate about leaving if anything went wrong, you wouldn't be able to help in anyway if you're dead!
> 
> 
> Good luck folks!


i stayed here during the uprising and i am still in once piece.
I have a british passport but would not trust the british authorities to get me out safely anyway. They made a mess of it in tunisia, made a mess of it here and made a mess of it in lybia...lessons learnt as Cameron says..rotfl...then the tred carpet treatment for the likes of abu hamza in the uk whilst their citizens are stranded abroad....
Happy here and feel safe even though Cairo is bubbling a little bit.


----------



## txlstewart

Lanason said:


> You crack me up
> 
> what ever box you were in as a child you seem to be right outside it now :drama::brick:


I wonder, though, if that box had padded walls.....


----------



## King.Tut

Horus said:


> I am not Egyptian but I tell everyone here I am
> 
> I am very proud to be Egyptian and if anything ever happened here or we got invaded by the USA or the parasite state of Israel I would fight until I take my last breath
> 
> I would never ever return to the the UK which only serves to be a puppet to the USA


Oh christ on a bike...

Are you smoking some of the local hasheesh? I think you've lost the plot!

Oh & you've been here 5 minutes Horus, maybe try 5 years before you say 'I'm Egyptian'!


----------



## aykalam

Like many expats around me I stayed put, it was nerve wrecking at times but, I have to say, for me the last few weeks have been a real eye opener. 

Never would have thought that Egyptians had it in them to stand up for their own rights and fight for the freedom that in other countries is taken for granted. So many stereotypes were brought down and not just for the TV cameras (yes I can be cynical too). What they achieved last month is MONUMENTAL.

So I'm not Egyptian but those who are (appart from Horus maybe :tongue1 have plenty of reasons to be proud. 

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## bat

aykalam said:


> Like many expats around me I stayed put, it was nerve wrecking at times but, I have to say, for me the last few weeks have been a real eye opener.
> 
> Never would have thought that Egyptians had it in them to stand up for their own rights and fight for the freedom that in other countries is taken for granted. So many stereotypes were brought down and not just for the TV cameras (yes I can be cynical too). What they achieved last month is MONUMENTAL.
> 
> So I'm not Egyptian but those who are (appart from Horus maybe :tongue1 have plenty of reasons to be proud.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Yes Egyptians who stay in Egypt , Evan if not by choice can hold there heads up and be proud. But just having a go at all the expats who hated it here suddenly be adopted Egyptians.yes what they did was so unexpected, but they don't want or need pats on the back from us.so I'm going to keep my head down till I see how the land lies.:boxing:


----------



## aykalam

bat said:


> Yes Egyptians who stay in Egypt , Evan if not by choice can hold there heads up and be proud. But just having a go at all the expats who hated it here suddenly be adopted Egyptians.yes what they did was so unexpected, but they don't want or need pats on the back from us.so I'm going to keep my head down till I see how the land lies.:boxing:


hmmm..they will need all the support (not pats on the back, that's rather patronising) they can get, whether they want it or not is another matter.


----------



## bat

aykalam said:


> hmmm..they will need all the support (not pats on the back, that's rather patronising) they can get, whether they want it or not is another matter.


No as an expat I've sent messages to some involved saying well done, and they are not patronized at all as they know me and my family,so what kind of support are we talking , surly not money, that would be patronizing.I work with Egyptians in an Egyptian company, and over the years I've learnt that giving a pat on the back and telling them I'm pleased with there job, seems to give them a sense of pride, because it's not something that happens very often here.
Bat
(these posts get a bit like Chinese whispers at times)


----------



## aykalam

bat said:


> No as an expat I've sent messages to some involved saying well done, and they are not patronized at all as they know me and my family,so what kind of support are we talking , surly not money, that would be patronizing.I work with Egyptians in an Egyptian company, and over the years I've learnt that giving a pat on the back and telling them I'm pleased with there job, seems to give them a sense of pride, because it's not something that happens very often here.
> Bat
> (these posts get a bit like Chinese whispers at times)


you reckon?  

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/news/egypt-seeking-debt-relief-european-union


----------



## Horus

Don't worry about it I think I wrote that when I had one of my moments when I was one falafel short of a full meal deal

My membership expired at the secret Jihadi make shift training camp behind KFC, I am OK now

Combat trousers and a D&G top with a bullet belt were oh so 2010 anyway. Anyone know where I can get stain devils for gun oil?


----------



## bat

aykalam said:


> you reckon?
> 
> http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/news/egypt-seeking-debt-relief-european-union


And were exactly was his pitch in tarir square.
Same old, but sooner than I thought !!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> Don't worry about it I think I wrote that when I had one of my moments when I was one falafel short of a full meal deal
> 
> My membership expired at the secret Jihadi make shift training camp behind KFC, I am OK now
> 
> Combat trousers and a D&G top with a bullet belt were oh so 2010 anyway


Well at least you can laugh at yourself


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> Well at least you can laugh at yourself


Had to rewind missed that one , sounds like 1 to many red bulls if you ask me.


----------



## DeadGuy

marenostrum said:


> i stayed here during the uprising and i am still in once piece.
> I have a british passport but would not trust the british authorities to get me out safely anyway. They made a mess of it in tunisia, made a mess of it here and made a mess of it in lybia...lessons learnt as Cameron says..rotfl...then the tred carpet treatment for the likes of abu hamza in the uk whilst their citizens are stranded abroad....
> Happy here and feel safe even though Cairo is bubbling a little bit.


Ok, sorry but I don’t think you get it!

What happened in January is something, and what the “signs” are showing about what’s coming is telling that it will be something totally DIFFERENT!!! If things kept going the way it looks?! Health care problems and educational system problems will be the LAST thing occurring to your mind!! Once a bullet flies near your head you’d crawl back to the airport if you had to!

Now I won’t talk about it again, I do appreciate the nice feelings as an Egyptian, but if things went messy the best thing you’d do is to LEAVE!! You won't do any good if you're dead!!


----------



## bat

DeadGuy said:


> Ok, sorry but I don’t think you get it!
> 
> What happened in January is something, and what the “signs” are showing about what’s coming is telling that it will be something totally DIFFERENT!!! If things kept going the way it looks?! Health care problems and educational system problems will be the LAST thing occurring to your mind!! Once a bullet flies near your head you’d crawl back to the airport if you had to!
> 
> Now I won’t talk about it again, I do appreciate the nice feelings as an Egyptian, but if things went messy the best thing you’d do is to LEAVE!! You won't do any good if you're dead!!


We are not children,and there are some expats who do see what might come, but there not all free like you think to leave.there are also many Egyptians who don't think this is going to happen, either way some will leave some will go, some die some live.
As yet there's still time for it to be averted, but that's for Egyptians to do not expats.
Bat


----------



## aykalam

In the meantime, as this is now a "free" country, we will all have a say in this forum and share our opinions and views. 

I might even apply for my Egyptian passport now so I can vote :tongue1:


----------



## bat

aykalam said:


> In the meantime, as this is now a "free" country, we will all have a say in this forum and share our opinions and views.
> 
> I might even apply for my Egyptian passport now so I can vote :tongue1:


I take it your joking.
Anyway might be go out in the street hold your hand in the air, and your voted, I presume that's how it was done in the past for so many people to actually go and vote.


----------



## aykalam

bat said:


> I take it your joking.
> Anyway might be go out in the street hold your hand in the air, and your voted, I presume that's how it was done in the past for so many people to actually go and vote.


I would most definitely vote if I had the passport, which I don't


----------



## MaidenScotland

bat said:


> I take it your joking.
> Anyway might be go out in the street hold your hand in the air, and your voted, I presume that's how it was done in the past for so many people to actually go and vote.




Inky fingers


----------



## marenostrum

DeadGuy said:


> Ok, sorry but I don’t think you get it!
> 
> What happened in January is something, and what the “signs” are showing about what’s coming is telling that it will be something totally DIFFERENT!!! If things kept going the way it looks?! Health care problems and educational system problems will be the LAST thing occurring to your mind!! Once a bullet flies near your head you’d crawl back to the airport if you had to!
> 
> Now I won’t talk about it again, I do appreciate the nice feelings as an Egyptian, but if things went messy the best thing you’d do is to LEAVE!! You won't do any good if you're dead!!


I'm not scared of what is going on here. Your people should be proud of what they have done. I wish the people in the UK would get off their ba.......s and do something about what their governments have done in the past 15 years but they won't.

The spirit of solidarity i have seen here in the past month is unbelievable. I mean when i lived in the uk people were scared to shovel the snow off the footpath in front of their house for fear of being sued by some greedy PI lawyer....what f...d up society is that you tell me!!!

Your country has many problems and i have discussed some of these here. But I still think you all care for its wellbeing unlike other populations, so I want to give you a chance and i'll help as much as I can. 

I ain't moving from here. Besides i have been in more danger in london than i have ever been here, at least so far.
Chin up my friend.


----------



## bat

marenostrum said:


> I'm not scared of what is going on here. Your people should be proud of what they have done. I wish the people in the UK would get off their ba.......s and do something about what their governments have done in the past 15 years but they won't.
> 
> The spirit of solidarity i have seen here in the past month is unbelievable. I mean when i lived in the uk people were scared to shovel the snow off the footpath in front of their house for fear of being sued by some greedy PI lawyer....what f...d up society is that you tell me!!!
> 
> Your country has many problems and i have discussed some of these here. But I still think you all care for its wellbeing unlike other populations, so I want to give you a chance and i'll help as much as I can.
> 
> I ain't moving from here. Besides i have been in more danger in london than i have ever been here, at least so far.
> Chin up my friend.


Oh I'm sure, there'll be a welcoming committee at the airport when you get back from helping bellasconi with his little problem, now there's a good chap.


----------



## marenostrum

bat said:


> Oh I'm sure, there'll be a welcoming committee at the airport when you get back from helping bellasconi with his little problem, now there's a good chap.


who is bellasconi? The one that went to bed with Tony Bliar?
Both from the same ilk. Politicians are all dirty.
Touche. Why are you getting personal? No need to abuse other posters.


----------



## bat

marenostrum said:


> who is bellasconi? The one that went to bed with Tony Bliar?
> Both from the same ilk. Politicians are all dirty.
> Touche. Why are you getting personal? No need to abuse other posters.


I'm sorry, was that abuse!


----------



## marenostrum

bat said:


> I'm sorry, was that abuse!


"when you get back"

What is that supposed to mean?

What have i got to do with it?


----------



## bat

marenostrum said:


> "when you get back"
> 
> What is that supposed to mean?
> 
> What have i got to do with it?


Exactly, what has any foreigner got to do with the politics of another country.


----------



## marenostrum

bat said:


> Exactly, what has any foreigner got to do with the politics of another country.



?? Don't understand the message you are trying to convey here.
For your information i paid 15 years taxes in the uk so i feel i have a say on hoe the government there spends my taxes.

If you care about a country you do what you can for it.
i'm not here just to enjoy a ££ expat package.
If i disliked it i would leave right away.


----------



## bat

marenostrum said:


> ?? Don't understand the message you are trying to convey here.
> For your information i paid 15 years taxes in the uk so i feel i have a say on hoe the government there spends my taxes.
> 
> If you care about a country you do what you can for it.
> i'm not here just to enjoy a ££ expat package.
> If i disliked it i would leave right away.


But how much tax have you paid in this country Egypt,
And a guest waits to be asked.
So if you did dislike this country you'd not care about it.
Well then I think the Egyptian people should be grateful you do care.


----------



## marenostrum

bat said:


> But how much tax have you paid in this country Egypt,
> And a guest waits to be asked.
> So if you did dislike this country you'd not care about it.
> Well then I think the Egyptian people should be grateful you do care.


Still don't know what you are trying to get into here.

I will not get into a childish debate on what I do or don't do. If you don'y like my posts don't read them or block the user that writes them so you don't haver to read them.


----------



## aykalam

bat said:


> Exactly, what has any foreigner got to do with the politics of another country.


This is a forum for expats so of course most posters here are foreigners. Like I said elsewhere, I am entitled to an opinion on anything that happens in Egypt. Others may disagree but that's freedom.


----------



## bat

marenostrum said:


> Still don't know what you are trying to get into here.
> 
> I will not get into a childish debate on what I do or don't do. If you don'y like my posts don't read them or block the user that writes them so you don't haver to read them.


What can I say, childish it is.


----------



## marenostrum

aykalam said:


> This is a forum for expats so of course most posters here are foreigners. Like I said elsewhere, I am entitled to an opinion on anything that happens in Egypt. Others may disagree but that's freedom.


i agree with yyour statement. Besides there is no need for personal attacks on someone's opinion, however controversial it may be. There is a moderator for a reason.


----------



## bat

aykalam said:


> This is a forum for expats so of course most posters here are foreigners. Like I said elsewhere, I am entitled to an opinion on anything that happens in Egypt. Others may disagree but that's freedom.


I didn't say your not entitled to an opinion,but as foreigners we can only look from the side lines. We don't have there history.


----------



## aykalam

ok, you can have the last word, off to sleep


----------



## DeadGuy

bat said:


> We are not children,and there are some expats who do see what might come, but there not all free like you think to leave.there are also many Egyptians who don't think this is going to happen, either way some will leave some will go, some die some live.
> As yet there's still time for it to be averted, but that's for Egyptians to do not expats.
> Bat


Ok, I said I won't talk about it, and I won't, but I never meant that anyone was a "child" in here, all I meant that there's no need to be emotional about it, no one needs to "Decide" on whether they're "staying here no matter what" right now, just leave the door open for more "decisions"!!

As for anyone who's in here for a job?! Don't think any employer would complain about anyone flying out of Egypt if things went messy, and I'm kinda sure that "employers" will be the first ones on the flights......


----------



## bat

DeadGuy said:


> Ok, I said I won't talk about it, and I won't, but I never meant that anyone was a "child" in here, all I meant that there's no need to be emotional about it, no one needs to "Decide" on whether they're "staying here no matter what" right now, just leave the door open for more "decisions"!!
> 
> As for anyone who's in here for a job?! Don't think any employer would complain about anyone flying out of Egypt if things went messy, and I'm kinda sure that "employers" will be the first ones on the flights......


By children I meant old enough to make our minds up,and some expats as in the ones who like me have there lives here , but unlike me have nowhere else to go , I know a few woman here with children , who though foreign have no place to go out side of Egypt, so for them there is no decision.
People who are here for the job only well that's up to them.
I'm not emotional about all this just sad to think that so many believe it's over and democracy and freedom are just around the corner. Like you I think it's far from over but as I said I'm going to stock up , and I won't be out in the streets ,
1 to old
2 This is a battle for the Egyptians only.
Bat


----------



## MaidenScotland

Personally I am proud to be a Scot.. yes it was marvellous to see the youth trying to get rid of the old regime plus they stuck it out and didn't cave in at the first hurdle as history shows is usually the case but for an expat to say they are proud to be Egyptian... show the world how proud you are.. get an Egyptian passport and stand with the youth.


----------

